# E8600 OC and bench thread



## Fitseries3 (Aug 25, 2008)

i figured i'd start showing off what the E8600 can do. 

Max OC on air with the Xigmatek HDT-1284...







more soon.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 25, 2008)

For what reason is that CPU stopping on air?

Nice OC BTW!


----------



## J-Man (Aug 25, 2008)

Could I hit 4.8 on my Zalman 9700NT?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 25, 2008)

@ sneekypeet... IDK if it's just stopping or what. bios reports the temp at 95c and when i get it to boot coretemp and realtemp both say 53c so i dont think its 100% correct. the cooler is NOWHERE near even being warm. vista is being a A-hole when booting as well. i bet XP would run fine but i'll try that later.

@ J-Man... you can try. i bet 4.6-4.7ghz would be possible.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 25, 2008)

So is this on hold now?


----------



## Kursah (Aug 26, 2008)

Sup folks! Well I replaced my Q6600 with an e8600. It gets to 4.0 without much work at all...with the 10x multis, plus .5's, it's gotta lot of options for sure!

Mine is a VID 1.215v, reached 4.25GHz on 1.32v (still testing). Seems stable on 4.3GHz with 1.33v, but that's where I'm hitting a very hard wall...4.4GHz seems to be out of reach for me. Could be my board, atm, I'm trying the 10x multi and 440FSB to keep things simple, I've tried over 500FSB, but then there's more stress to deal with overall there.

My goal is hitting 4.4, but the temps do climb sky high...I've seen temps as high as 90C while trying to test for stability at 4.4. I've tried as high as 1.4v, as soon as Orthos/Prime starts my temps jump up about 30-35C instantly...interesting...my Xig 1283 doesn't get but warm to the touch, just reseated it again to ensure proper seating and TIM spread.

I don't necessarily believe the temps are getting that hi though, I've been working with fit to see what it's gonna take to get 4.4 stable, I'm wondering if i'm at an FSB wall of some sort on my P35, so I'm still messing around with settings atm. I do have to say I was impressed to see increased performance in 3dm06 (attatched) with a faster dual compared to a slower quad that's still at 3.6. The CPU score is lower, but it seems to allow more oomph to the vid card's scores. The shaders are a tad faster with the CPU at 4.25GHz, but I couldn't hit 17k for the life of me with the Q6600.

This is a very impressive chip overall, hoping that there's an issue with temp readings making them read too hi, but time will tell for sure!

Nice OC there fit! I wish I could do 400MHz less on the same voltage lol!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2008)

whats the batch code Kursah?


----------



## Kursah (Aug 26, 2008)

Batch code: Q820A405


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2008)

WTF?

mine is Q820A405

boxed 7/17/08

what board do you have again?


----------



## Kursah (Aug 26, 2008)

Mine is also boxed 7/17/08

DFI Lanparty P35 Dark-T2RS Most recent official bios (from 5/22/08 iirc).

Here's a screeny, ignore the temps atm:


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Mine is also boxed 7/17/08
> 
> DFI Lanparty P35 Dark-T2RS Most recent official bios (from 5/22/08 iirc).



DOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!! you lucky SOB! your chip will OC almost the same as mine. IDK about the DFI. like i said in my PM... i dont use DFI and havent had much experience with them but i know that if you get an Asus, even the cheaper ones, i can get you to where you want to be if not further. i can promise you that my friend. i know thats not exactly what anyone wants to hear, that they need a new board, but i'll call up asus tomorrow and see if i can work you a deal on a board as i need one as well. we would both have to get the same board though... but thats fine with me.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 26, 2008)

I thought your chip had a better vid?

You're saying I may be able to hit similar OC's to you eh?

I can't afford a new board atm tho...I'm strapped after this e8600, my Q6600 isn't moving very quickly. I wouldn't mind going Asus again and having a nice oc-ing p45 setup...but I think for now I'm stuck with my P35 until the money starts flowing IN again lol! Maybe we can work something out, I dunno.

I'm gonna keep messing with mine on the DFI tho, it's done a good job with the e6300 and q6600, though...both of those were 65nm's...I've read of someone hitting 6.0+ with e8600 + DFI P35 Dark...of course on extreme cooling. I dunno what my problem is lol! 

I'll keep reporting back tho...I gotta say this e8600 will boot into Vista just fine on 1.33-1.34v at 4.4GHz 440x10 just fine, I have left EIST/C1E on this whole time...maybe I'll try w/o it...just scared to see what my idle temp readings would be then! DOH!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2008)

well for 4.8ghz heres what i have going... (i'll translate for the DFI bios though)

10x480

VCORE = 1.4v
CPU PLL = 1.58v
FSB TERM(VTT) = 1.36
NB = 1.38v(but thats on p45 chipset, try 1.65-1.71v on p35)

try turning all the cpu features off.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 26, 2008)

I'll give it a shot.

My CPU PLL is already at 1.55v (it's labeled as SB Voltage/CPU PLL), next step up is 1.75v.

I raised my VTT to 1.33v, I will go for a little more here. Started at 1.10v.

Vcore is increased my mV, in about 15-25mV increments.

NB I can take all the way up to 1.90v I just recently found out...maybe I'll try 1.65-1.71v, that'll be a chart topper...never have needed more than 1.37v before...used 1.33v for 500FSB on my e6300...though that was only 3.5GHz...it already runs warm with the dinky NB cooler (it's tall enough to hit my xig if mounted to exhuast out the back lol), but I can't see the hurt in trying!

I'll give it a shot and report back.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2008)

just put a fan on the NB. i just use a 120mm blowing in the general direction of the NB. it works lol!

you may find that my settings are a little more than your used to but you can get it running at my settings and then take the time to back them off to your liking. your not likely gonna run it at 4.8ghz 24/7 so 4.5-4.6 may be more realistic for you. at those speeds the voltage is a tad less as well as the temps.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 26, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> just put a fan on the NB. i just use a 120mm blowing in the general direction of the NB. it works lol!
> 
> you may find that my settings are a little more than your used to but you can get it running at my settings and then take the time to back them off to your liking. your not likely gonna run it at 4.8ghz 24/7 so 4.5-4.6 may be more realistic for you. at those speeds the voltage is a tad less as well as the temps.



My temps are reported thru the roof anyways lol! At 4.4, 1.36 idle, 1.32 load (until either one core fails or bsod appears, if one core fails, then the vcore goes up to 1.34 load lol)...I'm getting mid-50's idle, instantly shoots up to 70c within seconds of prime/orthos starting and climbs to about 75c or until system failure lol.

I couldn't even boot at 1.6-1.7v on the nb lol! I have recently installed a 120mmfan in the side-window spot on my antec900, lines up perfectly with the NB and GTX260, both have dropped in temps by about 3C idle, the NB stays below 50C now as-is...which is pretty impressive this time of year lol!

Still a work in progress...but maybe you're right and this DFI just can't handle clocking this 45nm proc to my goal...well...shit. :shadedshu

Doesn't mean I give up yet tho! I dont' have any other options at this point!

Edit: Well I'm not gonna keep going for 4.8 at this point...I want to be able to get at least 4.4 stable before I go that much further...I could sort of POST going for 4.8, 480x10, sort of meaning random restarts...weird switched menus in bios, I couldn't stay in BIOS long enough to reset anything w/o restart...had to clear CMOS lol. I know this board is supposed to be damn good for overclocking, I've heard of users doing pretty good with e8400's and 8500's...DFI Forums is so-so on help sometimes, other times it's great.

I just slowly working up my NB...up to 1.55v, reads 1.57v.

VTT is at 1.367, reads 1.36 idle, 1.34 load

I've left my CPU voltage (Special Add) at +175mv, reads 1.36v idle, 1.32v load. I was reading here:
http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1032902036

A guy with an "asus" board was hitting 4.4 with 1.328v...with the same batch we have fit. I know it's possible...but I'm starting to agree that maybe not with this DFI for some reason or another...this board was late to the P35 game, but touted for good overclocking and stability. It's okay at this point with this chip, but not good...I may try the 500+FSB region and lower dividers again, but I don't see that helping me here.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 27, 2008)

Well I decided to order an Asus P5Q-Deluxe, it'll be my return to Asus from my P5B-Deluxe before this DFI P35. The DFI is a damn good board, and could get this e8600 up to about 4.3GHz. I want to try something new tho, and see if I can't get a little further on the e8600 OC's! 

So my DFI LP P35-Dark T2RS will be for sale soon!


----------



## The Haunted (Aug 28, 2008)

Just got my chip and i get a max oc of 4.8ghz at 1.41v on my old dfi blood iron.
Can't reach any higher even with my nozzled fuzion. Fit, have you tried your e8600 on water or tec yet? 
Some screenshots would be nice.
Anyone know if changing gtl settings would help on a dual core?


----------



## Kursah (Aug 28, 2008)

I've read changing the GTL settings may or may not help, some have said x63 has helped, some have said keeping the x67 (at least for DFI P35 BI's and DARKs) is more general and recommended.

What settings are you using to get 4.8 haunted? I'm still trying to get 4.4 stable... Have any screenshots yourself? What are your temp readings under water at 4.8 / 1.41v? Thanks for donating!


----------



## The Haunted (Aug 28, 2008)

To get 4.8 i use 1.41 vcore, 1.41vtt, 1.50v on NB but my stable 24/7 oc is 4.5ghz.
Temps on the e8600 are... not really important. Its a nonsense that a dual core run at 50c idle on a good water cooler when on the same setup a heavily overclocked q6600 do 28c...
Anyway, i will lap it and see if i can extract some more mhz out of it.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice, you should post some screenies of CPU-Z and some benches too!

Yeah my e8600 reads higher at 4.0/ 1.21v than my Q6600 @ 3.6 @ 1.42v...yet my cooler never gets much more than slightly warm to the touch, same with the heatpipes, yet on the Q6600 that Xig got quite warm! I agree on the temps for sure!

I've yet to try a vtt that high, I've tried NBv up to 1.6v, but at that point the board kinda went skitzo on me and required a cmos reset.

Also, if you can post your batch number, VID and box date...maybe Fit can make a list of e8600 owners, with that info and their top OC's at what voltage/fsb/chipset too...would be handy and interesting to see!

Nice results man! Do you use the same voltage settings to maintain 4.5 with 24/7 stability?

Sorry for the questions, it's just nice to see another e8600 user on TPU aside from Fit and I (as-far-as I'm aware atm!).


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 28, 2008)

4.8ghz was easily attainable with my chip.... but i am a very experienced overclocker AND the P45 board helps a good bit. i have swapped the e8600 out for the qx9650 for this week so im doing that for a bit. i will say, the e8600's settings are almost the same as the qx9650 needs for the same clocks. 

45nm + P45 = win


----------



## Kursah (Aug 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 45nm + P45 = win



Well I'll find out soon enough...probably Monday-Tuesday-ish I'd guess...my P5Q Dlx shipped out today...no tracking # from the 'egg yet, but status is shipped...so I figure it'll go through the rest of the run tomorrow..if 2nd day wasn't almost $30 I might've opted for it!

I'll have to get ahold of ya when I get it loaded up tho! I've been reading up some reviews and there are some interesting settings in BIOS that even as a DFI user I'm not used to seeing! LoL! I'll be keeping the DFI close by until I decide if I like the P5Q or not...but I bet I will!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 28, 2008)

Asus is not really hard. i love them. i have been using them exclusively for about 4 years now.


----------



## The Haunted (Aug 28, 2008)

I use 1.4v at the moment because im lazy but the chip do 4.4ghz @ 1.3v. stable
Here for the records :
fpo/batch#: Q820A306
vid: 1.26v max
Pack Date: 7/17/08


----------



## Kursah (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice results for sure man! I dunno what the deal is, my DFI just is bullheaded on this e8600 to an extent...at least when it comes to loading the CPU with stress tests/folding/etc. I can boot at many low voltage settings at high OC's...it just doesn't matter what I set or do...it won't be stable. Maybe it's the chip, maybe it's the board...maybe it's the user! 

Nonetheless, I got 4.0 with 1.21v for now which works fine until the P45 shows up...I may take my Q6600 off of the F/S section and make another rig with the P35, 2x1gb ballistix 1066, x1950xtx and go from there! I haven't decided yet!


----------



## trt740 (Aug 30, 2008)

read this thread fits http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=200256


----------



## trt740 (Aug 30, 2008)

*here is aE8400 E0 for comparison*



The Haunted said:


> I use 1.4v at the moment because im lazy but the chip do 4.4ghz @ 1.3v. stable
> Here for the records :
> fpo/batch#: Q820A306
> vid: 1.26v max
> Pack Date: 7/17/08


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 30, 2008)

my board doesnt detect the temps right. that my problem. i'll be testing some more soon. i havent even tried anything other than air so far.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 30, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> my board doesnt detect the temps right. that my problem. i'll be testing some more soon. i havent even tried anything other than air so far.



that guy has almost hit 7.0ghz


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 30, 2008)

trt740 said:


> that guy has almost hit 7.0ghz



it's not in the thread...


----------



## trt740 (Aug 30, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> it's not in the thread...



oops I was wrong. Hes at 6.3ghz hes trying for 7 seconds super pi


----------



## Kursah (Sep 4, 2008)

Just got my P5Q Deluxe up and running...decided to run 4.0 at 1.208v (1.215v in bios, loadline on), runs 1.19 idle and 1.208 load when no cpu power savers are on. Ran 10.5 hours on Orthos small fft's, that's a little less voltage than my DFI P35 required. I know that's nothing special, but it makes me happy none-the-less...I'm gonna work up to a goal of around 4.4GHz 24/7 on air...maybe 4.5GHz if it doesn't take too much on the voltage side...of course I wanna see how far I can go on air.






Now I'm debating seeing what my 4x1GB G.Skill DDR2 800 HZ's can do in this thing...or if sticking with my 2x2GB G.Skill DDR2 1000 PQ's will be fine. I like that the PQ's run cooler, sure they can't do CL4 at 1000+ speeds, but they should be able to hit around 1100 with 2.1v. The HZ's are good stuff though, in my G/F's rig running DDR1000 speeds witth 2.0v, with relaxed 5-5-5-12 timings. What do you guys think? I'll add to this thread as I attain more results!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 4, 2008)

sweet! honestly i have never tried to get a 100% stable voltage at low volts other than my e7200 thats in my main rig. it's clocked at 3.16ghz @ a mere .9275v and has been running without the machine turning off for 9 weeks now solid.


----------



## lukankata (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi.
I have a p35-ds3 board with four sticks of 4 gig supertalent cl4 memory and 8600. All my voltages in the bios are set to auto. What would be your recommendations to get the maximum of the cpu at 4 ghz. Especially i'm asking how should i change the voltages...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 5, 2008)

for 4ghz on the asus p45's we use...

10x400

cpu = 1.225v
gtl 0/1 = auto
gtl = 2/3 = auto
PLL = 1.54v
FSB Term = 1.26v
NB = 1.24v
NB gtl = auto
SB = 1.2v
pcie sata = 1.5v

it will be a but different for your p35, especially the gigabyte because they bios is weird. i think my settings will give you enough to get things going. 4ghz on a e8600 is childsplay so you shouldnt have much of a problem unless your board doesnt like the 45nm chip.


----------



## lukankata (Sep 5, 2008)

The voltages i can change in the bios are as follows:
1)DDR2 Overvoltage Control
2)PCI-E overvoltage control
3)FSB Overvoltage Control
4)MCH overvoltage control - i think this is the north bridge voltage control?
5)CPU Voltage Control 
Everything set to auto. I can't find the south bridge voltage control as well as the gtl stuff?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 5, 2008)

yeah... on that board you just add voltage from stock to get your OC stable.

ddr2 stock voltage is 1.8v so you'd need to add 0.2v to get to 2.0v
cpu voltage control is measured by the chips stock voltage(listed on the tag on  a retail box, 1.225v i believe) so adding 0.2v would make it 1.425v
mch i believe is the NB(correct me if im wrong)

im just explaining how it works... you'll have to find the settings that work for you.


----------



## lukankata (Sep 5, 2008)

MCH is the north birdge, yes. 
Everest shows that DIMM is 2.11V so i won't touch the ddr2 voltage.
Is 1.25Vcore for example suitable at 4ghz and should i touch the fsb, pci-e and the north bridge voltages?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Kursah (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey fit, what does it take for you to get 440X10, 4.4GHz stable?

I am stable at about 1.37v under SMP Folding, but Orthos is being a pain in the ass it seems.

I could run my e8600 stable for 10+ hours at 4.0/400x10 at 1.208v, 1.5v PLL, 1.2v FSB, but that extra 40MHz on fsb and 400 on processor seem kind of a pain to get Orthos stable...though Folding stable is pretty good I suppose...lol.

On a side note, my e8600 reads pretty f-ing warm still..it says it's loading at about 76-78C lol! I don't buy it tho.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 5, 2008)

temps are wrong. mine says one core is 8c and the other is -9c.

1.26v NB
1.58v pll
1.32v term should work but you may have to play with it a bit.

im benching these settings now.... BRB with a screeny.


----------



## lukankata (Sep 5, 2008)

What is PPL? I'm a lil dumb at overclocking :shy:


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 5, 2008)

your board doesnt have a setting for it.


----------



## lukankata (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok. I've tried booting at 1.25Vcore at 4GHz but it couldn't. Should i touch the other voltages in order to make the cpu boot at that voltage? I'm not aiming at any higher than 4ghz.
Now the vcore is 1.312 and i think it's high :?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 5, 2008)

you need more mch voltage and possibly ram volts.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 5, 2008)

kursah....


----------



## lukankata (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok, i put +0.1V on the NB (MCH) and now the Vcore is 1.248.
About the RAM voltages. When i open CPU-Z it says i have 1.8V but Everest says i have 2.11 (under DIMM section). Which one should i trust? :?


----------



## DOM (Sep 5, 2008)

lukankata said:


> Ok, i put +0.1V on the NB (MCH) and now the Vcore is 1.248.
> About the RAM voltages. When i open CPU-Z it says i have 1.8V but Everest says i have 2.11 (under DIMM section). Which one should i trust? :?



 cpu-z doest read mem volts


----------



## Kursah (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow fit...1.288v for 4.4...I can boot 4.4 into Vista with stock voltage...Orthos is a different story though lol! I'll have to try that out tho! I'm at work for another 6hrs-ish, and I have a get-together deal with a few friends tonight...dunno if I'll have much time to try those settings or not tonight..but tomorrow, I am only working for a couple hours, the rest of my day is open.

That'd be sweet if I could run less than 1.3v for 4.4GHz...I don't think I'm that lucky tho...we'll see!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 6, 2008)

still toying around here...


----------



## Kursah (Sep 6, 2008)

Dude...I can't win...I thought 1.28v would work out...lol Asus had to do the "bios backup re-flash" lol! I reflashed to 1306...I have yet to find Ket's 1306 DLX modded bios, dunno if that'll help or not.

I'm thinking my chip just scales differently and worse after 4.0 than others...too bad too. But I haven't lost hope for low vcore 4.4-ish OC-ing! Might as well get this up here for others to read...I DO have better stability with the P45, but I still get similar results in the end...except my DFI would BSOD even with 1.4v vcore on Orthos or Folding where 1.37v will get me 12+ hours SMP folding stable...still not what I want tho...

Still messing around...dunno what the deal is, but less than 1 minute...around 56-57 seconds on Orthos or Prime95 at these settings consistently fails...below this voltage brings the BSOD...generally the 0x00000124. I did do a 3dm06 run at 1.35v, it passed...ran at GTX260 EVGA FTW clocks, got around 16.7k lol.

Wonder if part of my issue may be Vista? I dunno...but this is a gaming rig, not just an OC toy for me...so I do prefer to know I have a good OC that is stable...but at 1.37v, temps are reading thru the roof...recorded around 85-6C temps in RealTemp with 100C TMax and -3 calibration. Like you said before, the temps must be read wrong...I'm kind of frustrated at this point tho...I just wanted a chip that would hit 4.4GHz without too much work, hi-temps or hi-voltage....hopefully I'm just missing something stupid...at least I have 4.0 dead stable at low volts, but if I wanted 4.0, the much cheaper 8400 and 8500 would've suited me fine! LoL! I want 4.4 for 24/7 clocks! It WILL happen!


----------



## lukankata (Sep 6, 2008)

Is it better for overclocking the functions C1E and EIST to be turned off?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 6, 2008)

disable all the cpu features. 

kursah.... try a lower memspeed and leave the strap on auto.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 6, 2008)

more improvement ...  and wow... 4.8ghz on less volts than you needed. IM me on gtalk and i'll get you set straight on the settings.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 6, 2008)

All CPU features were turned off last night, memory at the 1:1 lowest strap, it's CL5 memory running on 2.1v at DDR881. I have yet to move the FSB Strap from auto actually!


----------



## Kursah (Sep 7, 2008)

Welp, got a 3dm06 run, 4.4GHz @ 1.33v (reads 1.312v idle and 1.320v load). I decided to run the OC's I ran for 4.0/4.2 before...I got about 17.5k with 4.25GHz. 






Nothing too insane, just happy she ran nice n' stable through this bench at lower volts!


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Sep 7, 2008)

What changed in order to make that breakthrough from 4.0?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 7, 2008)

POS chip...






time to sell.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 7, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> What changed in order to make that breakthrough from 4.0?



Fit's been helping me with the P5Q Dlx settings, trying different things. That and an updated bios seemed to help.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Sep 7, 2008)

LOL! Let me rephrase...

What settings did you change to add stability. (Or were you sworn to secrecy?)

@ fitseries3,

Yeah, that sucks... /sarcasm


----------



## Kursah (Sep 7, 2008)

Increased FSB TermV, Pll, played with GTL's, and crossed my fingers! I was just happy that the CPU tests went w/o a hitch! Wasn't the case before...still not quite Orthos stable though. Like I said before it was nice n' stable thru the bench. Have yet to give it the folding SMP test yet tho!

I'm still working on final settings tho, time will tell and see if I am truly stable or not! I have my personal requirements that need to be met...3dmark 06 does not meet that, but is a step in the right direction! 

EDIT: At this point I'm working on 4.3GHz to see what it takes to get stability there...so far it seems stable at 1.312v under load. I dunno if 1.33v will ever keep 4.4 totally stable...I'm doubting it at this point...bench stable yeah, but 24/7 Prime stable..doesn't seem likely at least for my chip.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 9, 2008)

meh..... 

P5Q3 hates D9GTR's... but she LOVES D9GTS's...


----------



## tri-sli (Sep 10, 2008)

Amazing...you guys are achieving great results.

Me on the other hand....

I have an E8600 currently stable at 4Ghz on 1.275v however if I dare to push the chip any faster it is not stable. Its definitely not the motherboard as I can push the FSB to 500 reduce the multi to 6 and run a stress with no flaws.

Yesterday I managed to get the chip to 4.5Ghz but it would only accept it at 1.4v even then after an hour of stress testing Vista BSOD which is where I gave up.

I am running the E8600 on an Asus Rampage Formula with OCZ RAM - PC2-8500, 1066Mhz 5-5-5-15

The CPU is water-cooled so temp's are of no concern however I know I am doing something incorrectly here, either that or I have ended up with a crap chip! 

Is there any help or advice you can offer me to get this thing stable?

Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 10, 2008)

10x450

cpu - 1.3625v
pll = 1.54v
term = 1.32v
nb = 1.55v(or up to 1.71v)


----------



## tri-sli (Sep 10, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 10x450
> 
> cpu - 1.3625v
> pll = 1.54v
> ...




thanks - will give it a go tonight.


----------



## tri-sli (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for your help with those voltages.

I've managed to get stable at 4.5Ghz but it required a vCore of 1.45v.

Is it safe to keep these chips running with that much vCore?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 11, 2008)

thats far too high for 4.5ghz. 1.375 is good for 4.5ghz on a totally shit e8600. you need to bump your other voltages up a bit and lower your vcore.


----------



## tri-sli (Sep 12, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> thats far too high for 4.5ghz. 1.375 is good for 4.5ghz on a totally shit e8600. you need to bump your other voltages up a bit and lower your vcore.



Hmm... I must have the crappest e8600 out there then! I can get stable at 4.4Ghz on 1.38v but for 4.5Ghz I need min of 1.45v...

I have tried playing with all voltage setting which the Rampage Formula has to offer but unfortunately its not giving way (even going up to 1.8v on NB).


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 12, 2008)

your setting for 4.4ghz is fine but 4.5ghz is steep.

do you have a true rampage or a maximus?


----------



## tri-sli (Sep 12, 2008)

I have the true Rampage Formula... with the latest BIOS.

Seems like vDroop is a big thing on this board, during trial and error I found that without LLC its difficault to POST.

Current settings:

Multi: 8
FSB Strap: 333Mhz
FSB: 550
RAM: 1102Mhz

vCore: 1.38
CPU PPL: 1.60
NB: 1.49
DRAM: 2.26
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.40
LLC: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
C1E Support: Disabled
CPU TM Function: Disabled
Vanderpool Technology: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Disabled
Max CPUID Value Limit: Disabled


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 12, 2008)

try 10x450
vcore = 1.375
pll = 1.54
term = 1.36
NB 1.55v-1.71v


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 12, 2008)

well... weird findings here....... it applies to the e8600 and the P45 i believe....


e8600 is stable in p95 and orthos and will bench everything at 4.5ghz no prob but for some reason it crashes in crysis. the card is not getting hot enough for heat to be an issue. idk... im hunting for a solution.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 12, 2008)

I think a newer bios is in order yet...I went back to 1306 from 1402 just for better OC stability. I'm running 4.4 at around 1.33-1.34v to see what I can net for stability, not just in stress, but also gaming. I do like 7-zip's benchmark, it does a pretty decent job of loading the CPU.

Your issue is interesting man, hopefully you have more answers when I'm off work in about 5-6 hours. I'm curious to see what's up...I did find that using a lower 1.26 or less NB voltage helped with stability at the 440-450FSB range. Going too high seemed to cause issues on my P45.


----------



## tri-sli (Sep 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> try 10x450
> vcore = 1.375
> pll = 1.54
> term = 1.36
> NB 1.55v-1.71v




Thanks for your help but I couldnt get it stable unless I applied further vcore. I think 4.4Ghz will be my limit with this chip. I cant complain though .


----------



## Marcam923 (Sep 17, 2008)

@fit, what kind of temps are you seeing with your E8600 at the different speeds you have listed in screenshots above?

So far for me this E8600 has been reporting temps higher than my QX9650.

On top of which bios is reading 15C higher than in windows.  Here is just an idea of what my temps are reporting at stock speeds.  I can run the voltage lower, however it does not really matter if I cannot get a constant temp reading from something.

I do not have an infared thermometer, but I am starting to think that may be teh only real way to get accurate temps.

I also bumped my volts up above 1.45 to kick up my idle temps to see if my TRUE120 was even getting hot, and after feeling the heatpipes at the base of the cooler, they were not even warm.

I have to get some TIM, as I ran out of IC Diamond, tomorrow, but just wanted to see what it was taking to get above 5ghz, and if your temps were skyrocketing as I have seen.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2008)

my temp sensor is outta wack. IDK if it's lying or not. that and i have been using the TEC.

under the TEC one core says -9c and the other says 8c so who knows.


----------



## Marcam923 (Sep 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> my temp sensor is outta wack. IDK if it's lying or not. that and i have been using the TEC.
> 
> under the TEC one core says -9c and the other says 8c so who knows.



ok, yeah I have a water set-up waiting for my dtek fusion v2 to get here.  I have booted into windows at 4.812GHZ but my temps were too high to bench.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2008)

my board is in a good mood tonight so far......

4.6ghz with memory 1:1 @ 1840mhz on air


----------



## Marcam923 (Sep 17, 2008)

Very nice.  So what are your temps reading on air?


----------



## Marcam923 (Sep 17, 2008)

Here is one for you.

However my idle temps were reading like 60C!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2008)

realtemp 2.7 says core 0 = 60c and core 1 = 43c both at idle.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2008)

Marcam923 said:


> Here is one for you.
> 
> However my idle temps were reading like 60C!!!



i have one at 4.8ghz... e8600 and one at 4.8ghz for my qx9650

im trying to get 3dm06 to run right now.


----------



## Marcam923 (Sep 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i have one at 4.8ghz... e8600 and one at 4.8ghz for my qx9650
> 
> im trying to get 3dm06 to run right now.



What were your temps, on the QX when I was at 4.6GHZ, I was idling like 44C.

My E8600 at 4.8GHZ ilding at 60C???  Both readings through realtemp 2.7.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2008)

45nm temp sensors are off man. i dont trust them ever. get a temp probe. i can put it under the TEC and it says it's stuck at 8c idle and load.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 17, 2008)

You may have to calibrate RealTemp for these chips, go to http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp

I adjusted mine -10C both cores, they read very similar at all times...temps are more realistic..I'm gonna get an IR Probe for tomorrow night to see what the base of the sink is at idle/load. I know it'll be a few degrees cooler, but if the chip is getting that hot...my heatsink should be very warm to the touch lol...it's barely luke warm! I've reseated with MX-2 a few times lol.

These are damn good chips...I'm still learning from my chip tho.


----------



## Marcam923 (Sep 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 45nm temp sensors are off man. i dont trust them ever. get a temp probe.



Hmmm, ok do you haev a temp probe?

If so here is a question for you, when realtemp 2.7 was reading your core temps at 60C and 43C, what was the temp probe reading?

Not to say I should base my temps on that, but it would at least give me a better idea.

The only other thing that sucks, is say the temps are really high, my bios is reading them 15C higher, probably reading the tjunction not the core, but on the 780i when the bios hits 80C it shuts down...

This poses a problem for me, especially if it is reading say 20-30C higher than actual temps...


----------



## Marcam923 (Sep 17, 2008)

Kursah said:


> You may have to calibrate RealTemp for these chips, go to http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp
> 
> I adjusted mine -10C both cores, they read very similar at all times...temps are more realistic..I'm gonna get an IR Probe for tomorrow night to see what the base of the sink is at idle/load. I know it'll be a few degrees cooler, but if the chip is getting that hot...my heatsink should be very warm to the touch lol...it's barely luke warm! I've reseated with MX-2 a few times lol.
> 
> These are damn good chips...I'm still learning from my chip tho.



Interesting, I may try a little calibration and report back.  It is definetely a good chip, I am just wondering if this 780i is gonna get max benefits from it.

I have hit 520FSB + a little, with a dual core on this chipset, so my hopes were to hit 5GHZ maybe a little higher.  I think I can do that, once I get the temps locked down.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 17, 2008)

I just want 4.4-4.5 on low volts...I am hoping to use 1.37v or less for that goal...it's been a fight and I dunno if I'll get it, but I am going to try. I gotta get used to this P5Q Deluxe too, it OC's very differently from my DFI P35 lol!


----------



## Kursah (Oct 6, 2008)

Fit, how goes the OC action on your e8600 these days? Did you ever get the 3dm 06 deal figured out?

Man I was hoping to see more action in this thread...guess I can't blame many for going 8400/8500 tho!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 6, 2008)

im working on some new cooling techiques.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 6, 2008)

Care to explain these new cooling techniques? Nice work man...that's some good stuff there! 4.7 @ 1.344v is a very good OC imo!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 6, 2008)

trying lower voltages and making a TEC chiller mod for my UBERCOOLER rig.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice man, Tec chiller mod eh? Gonna have to see pics of that when ur done, you showed me the UBERCOOLER rig, and that is just sweet! Makes me want to get a water setup for sure! What speeds do you think you'll get out of your chip on that cooling?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah... i got my idea from cyberdruid cause i loved his TANK setup he made for his skull trail rig.


----------



## rampage (Oct 6, 2008)

i am at work atm so i cant post pics but my current OC for my e8600 is 4.33ghz @ 1.28v with a max of 4.7 @ 1.4v (not full tested), temps on the 4.33ghz OC are 33>34c LOAD wich i am very happy with 

also my sensors are stuck but only at idle temps core0 32c core1 26c, when i go to load both cores come up to the same temp. i know they work right because at 4.7ghz i was watching the temps climb over 40c 

i am tempted about adding a temp probe the the water loop for water temps but i am unsre if it would be worth it or not...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 6, 2008)

same problems here man. i dont even look at the temps anymore cause they are so far off.

4.7ghz will run on my machine with only 1.34v vcore... you may try upping your NB and vtt instead of using higher vcore.


----------



## erocker (Dec 6, 2008)

1.136v's, 4ghz.  Running stable so far.  If this is a go, I'm dropping the volts more.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2008)

wow... nice!


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Dec 6, 2008)

Just posting mine....4400 @ 1.38 prime stable 14hrs.....good enough for me.


----------



## lukankata (Dec 23, 2008)

Hello, everyone.

I have a e8600 on p35-ds3 (f13 bios). I've set it on 4200MHz but for now all voltages are set to auto. Also i got four sticks of 1gb ddr2 ram on 840mhz.
The cpu voltage is 1.312 on idle and under stress goes a little down to 1.292v. Dimm's at 2.11v.
Just wondering if someone can guide me a little how to set the different voltage settings of cpu, NB (MCH on my board), fsb if necessary ...


----------



## erocker (Dec 23, 2008)

With a 420 FSB on a P35 and 4 sticks of ram, I'd set the voltage to 1.41-1.45 on the NB.  You may be able to drop the voltage down on your processor.  Mine runs at 4.1ghz 24/7 @ 1.2v.  If you have a "Bootup Clock" option, set it to 250.  All other voltages set to what they would be at stock settings.


----------

